# Need advise please



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello,

I am looking for some advise....I used to own two Springfield XD's.... a .9 and a .40S&W (both were the 4" barrel). I am going to be buying a new XD, as I think they are extremely awesome pistols. I will be applying for CCW permit shortly, but can't decide which XD would be best for me. I don't plan on buying a .9 or carrying one, so that narrows it down. However, these are some factors which I am running into and looking for feedback. To give you an idea about me, I am of average build, 5'6", 180 lbs, strong upper body and arms. 

I was very comfortable shooting the .40 caliber and had some tight groups with it, but I keep hearing all about the new .45 ACP and how great it is. I am having trouble with conflicting information, some people say the .40 has a much harder recoil than the .45. Also, when it comes to the standard model or sub-compact, I can't decide....mainly because I worry the sub will be harder to shoot accurately. Can the 4" barrel standard model be concealed just as easily ( I know wardrobe is a factor)? 
Any help with these questions would be great, thanks everybody


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A 45 recoil is not that bad. In fact, I think it will probably be less sharp than a 40.

To me, a 9mm has a sharp feeling, but the 45 is more of a solid "thud". Instead of the gun muzzle moving too much, I feel like the gun just moves back more. Of course, I am used to shooting .45 thru metal 1911s.

I am 6'1", and I find that it is the length of the grip that makes a gun harder to conceal - not necessarily the length of the barrel. If I try to conceal my HK USP compact, I may as well just carry my fullsize P99 w/ the 4" barrel. The grips are the same length. When the gun is in a holster, it's usually the grip that sticks out on you that makes it visible.

I've never shot a compact in anything but a 9mm, though, so that's all I can add.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I would agree with Shipwreck. The .40 has a little "sharper" recoil kick for some reason than the .45. I shoot and carry daily a couple of different .45's and find them, as Shipwreck said, to have more of a push than a kick. If you shoot the .40 OK, you will have no problem with the .45. Concealability will depend a lot on your size, what you wear,and what type of holster. My basic concealment philosophy is to carry the biggest gun I can and still comfortable concealing it. Just my $.02.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Personally, I would go with the .45.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

minnesota_gunner said:


> (1) I am going to be buying a new XD
> (2) I will be applying for CCW permit shortly, but can't decide which XD would be best for me.
> (3)I don't plan on buying a .9 or carrying one, so that narrows it down.
> (4)I was very comfortable shooting the .40 caliber and had some tight groups with it,
> ...


(1) Great, you have picked the gun you want.
(2) Good decision, everyone should carry.
(3) Once again you have one less decision.
(4) Good, the 40 is an excellent caliber with many good ammo choices.
(5) "New" 45, do mean the 45 GAP?
(6) Easy, now that you have narrowed down your search go rent some guns and spend some time shooting. 
(7) Go to your local store or stores and ask for help and try several on with different holsters.
Hope this helps a little.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I will play the devil's advocate. I like 9mms and with better 9mm ammunition I do not feel naked. I do not care for the 40 S&W as I do not see a lot it can do that a 9mm,with better 9mm ammunition,can't do as well. With this said, I love 45acps and I would look at the Springer XD in that caliber. If you find the Springer XD hard to carry concealed contact Ken L. Null, he is as good or better with leather than any other holster maker. I recommend him. Regards, Richard


----------



## OneTimeSucker (Jul 6, 2006)

*Need Advice Too Please*

I too own an XD 9mm with the 4" barrel. I would like something slightly smaller for concealed carry and I am thinking of getting the subcompact XD with the 3" barrel. Has anyone experience with this gun? I have shot it only once at the range and the only thing I do not like about it is my pinkie does not fit on the grip. On the other hand I think this will be true of any pistol small enough to conceal. I have both a pancake holster and a IWB holster for the 4" and use both depending on how I dress. I will probably opt to get one of each for whatever smaller pistol I choose. Any ideas? I do not want to go smaller than a 9mm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*XDs*

My wife and I have had the XDs in SC, Service and tactical-we both shoot 45s in 1911 style hand guns also--3-4-and 5 inch--The 1 SC we had in XD was traded for a XD45acp in service size--all the xds have and do shoot well the SC is very good at defense ranges--she has settled on the service for carry in the 9mm but also carries a KIMBER Pro Carry at times--so I guess it boils down to what suits your fancy at the moment--with the right holster and belt any of the above conceal well--what ever you decide to carry--learn to use it and how to get to and remove it from concealment if needed--but most of all shoot a lot and enjoy the firearms

Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*40s&w Ported*

Gunner have you tried the XD-40s&w ported model. Looks like a winner to me. With a little practice you should be right on the money with it. You said you had a 40, well the recoil on the ported model should be nothing for you to handle. I am thinking about one of them myself.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Where in MN are you??

A .45 has less felt recoil than the .40. I carry a Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro. You can't beat the price. (That's beside the point). It's a compact model. I also just recently purchased the H&K USP compact in 40. I'm 6'4" and can pretty much easily conceal most handguns. My USP Tactical practically disappears on me, as well as my Taurus PT100 and my EAA Witness (10MM). My DE doesn't hide so well. I would recommend a compact or sub-compact as judging from what you said your size is.

A local Minnesota site for those who have permits to carry or are thinking of obtaining one is http://www.twincitiescarry.com/forum/index.php This is a GREAT local site with TONS of MN info!!

By the way, Minnesota does not HAVE a CCW Permit. Minnesota requires a "Permit to Carry". One can carry open OR concealed. It's a choice. Most Permit Holders prefer to carry concealed. Otherwise, it scares the "sheeple"


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Minnesota Permit?*



Thor said:


> Where in MN are you??
> 
> By the way, Minnesota does not HAVE a CCW Permit. Minnesota requires a "Permit to Carry". One can carry open OR concealed. It's a choice. Most Permit Holders prefer to carry concealed. Otherwise, it scares the "sheeple"


This statement caused me to scratch my head. Why would a permit to carry that allows you to carry a concealed weapon not be a CCW permit. Are you not allowed to defend yourself with your concealed weapon?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They way I read it: I assume he means that it's not a concealed ONLY permit - U can also open carry once U get the permit.

Here in TX, w/ the permit, one can ONLY carry concealed. (not open carry)


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*It's all in the grip....*



Shipwreck said:


> I am 6'1", and I find that it is the length of the grip that makes a gun harder to conceal - not necessarily the length of the barrel. If I try to conceal my HK USP compact, I may as well just carry my fullsize P99 w/ the 4" barrel. The grips are the same length. When the gun is in a holster, it's usually the grip that sticks out on you that makes it visible.
> 
> I've never shot a compact in anything but a 9mm, though, so that's all I can add.


That is a very good point. Another obvious but much overlooked truth.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> This statement caused me to scratch my head. Why would a permit to carry that allows you to carry a concealed weapon not be a CCW permit. Are you not allowed to defend yourself with your concealed weapon?


It's exactly how Shipwreck interpreted. We don't HAVE any requirement to carry concealed. But, a permit is required to carry a a gun, period. It's a phrase that us permit holders here in Minnesota are trying to keep people away from (CCW Permit).


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thor said:


> It's exactly how Shipwreck interpreted. We don't HAVE any requirement to carry concealed. But, a permit is required to carry a a gun, period. It's a phrase that us permit holders here in Minnesota are trying to keep people away from (CCW Permit).


+1 Indiana is the same way...


----------



## OneTimeSucker (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I am 6'1", and I find that it is the length of the grip that makes a gun harder to conceal - not necessarily the length of the barrel.


That is what I find too. The barrel stays concealed whether I carry with a pancake holster or one IWB. Knocking an inch off the barrel will probably make the IWB holster a bit more comfortable when I sit or bend over. It is the grip of the gun that sticks out. The XD compact has a wide grip compared to a lot of other guns otherwise similar in size. On the other hand I already have an XD so I am familiar with the feel, which is important to me. Plus the XD magazine carries a few more rounds when compared to comparably sized guns.

I guess the only way to settle this is to try a few of the smaller models on for size, although that always makes me feel like a woman trying on new dresses. "Be honest... does this gun make my ass look fat?"


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OneTimeSucker said:


> I guess the only way to settle this is to try a few of the smaller models on for size, although that always makes me feel like a woman trying on new dresses. "Be honest... does this gun make my ass look fat?"


Yes it does. :mrgreen: But since you're a guy, who cares? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

V. That is the way it is in New Hampshire you have a permit to carry loaded. However a hunter may carry openly without the permit but should unload when getting into the vehicle.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Our hunting regs are similar. One can carry a pistol while hunting without a permit, but once one gets near the vehicle, they have to unload and case. Also, pistols MUST be of a hunting caliber. Our "illustrious" DNR has determined that one can only hunt with a 357 Magnum, 10 MM, 41 or 44 Magnum, or a 50AE (I think). Any other calibers will get one in deep kimchee if they are carrying while hunting unless they have a permit to carry.


----------

